# prayer request



## Core Lokt (Nov 17, 2015)

If you will please say a prayer for Joy Kerns. She was diagnosed with cancer not long ago and is not doing well at all. Please pray for her husband Terry as well to help him get through what is going on with his wife.  

thanks


----------



## welderguy (Nov 17, 2015)

Prayers sent brother.Help is on it's way.(Jer.33:3)


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 17, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Nov 17, 2015)

our prayers added


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for the prayers and keep them coming for Terry. Mr.s Joy passed on to be with the Lord the day after I first posted.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 24, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## carver (Nov 24, 2015)

Prayers sent for healing and comfort


----------



## jlr (Nov 25, 2015)

Prayers for all.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 1, 2015)

My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Bucknut (Dec 7, 2015)

Prayers sent up!


----------

